# Minnesota's early harvest



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

How did everyone do in Minn?

I ended up with 8 for the weekend, :thumb: 5 Sat. 3 Sun. could have limited on Sun. but had to pack up early, (the wife made plans for me for 9:00 am :-? ), two more flocks flew over as I was pulling out of the field.

I have heard some bad harvest numbers in my area due to lack of birds. A friend of mine hunted in a prime spot and his group did not fire a shot all weekend! They didn't even get an opportunity, they say no birds at all.

From talking to other hunters I had run into Sun. night it sounds like I was the most successful in my area. I don't understand why the birds aren't around like they normally are! :huh: Have the rest of you Mn hunters doing any good?

Hope things change soon!!! FACE


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Nice job Face sounds like you had a good weekend. I talked to my dad and they shot 1 goose all weekend and they said within five miles around them there were 20 spreads of decoys.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

My dad and I got 10 for the weekend. Central MN between Alex and Brainerd. Not real goose country.


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

Hunted between Lake Park and Hitterdahl, ended up with three saturday morning :x . It was a dissapointing opener. The birds that were feedin in the field the night before never came back. I'm not sure I like the new hunting on the water rule very much. A lot of people were chasin geese off the roosts before it was light yet. But that's hunting. Hopefully this weekend will bring great luck.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Myself, my two sons and my 9 year old granddaughter (Britt didn't hunt but sat with dad in the blind the whole time) limited on Saturday morning. Only got two on Sunday morning. We had a great time introducing her to waterfowl hunting.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Dufresne, How'd you do?


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Our group managed to do pretty good for opening morning..

5 guys, wacked 22 birds on saturday and 3 guys 9 birds on sunday...
We managed to get 2 bands on saturday. I called my band in and the lady said "it must be young bird" because they had no info on it yet..It was a little bird.

Keeeep it reeel

MD


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

my brother shot four down in Kato...


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Just got back from a SECRET spot and I ended up showing up too late because there were over 100 geese already feeding at 6:00 pm so I watched them till dark and a few joined them so I will have to head out earlier on Friday after I leave work EARLY!!!!
I met this landowner earlier this year and he actually showed me this field because noone knows where it is 'cause you cannot see it from any road or driveway. I always though the geese were landing in the tall field corn out in the middle of nowhere, boy was I wrong! He was more than happy to give me written permission to hunt all of his land! I thanked him emensely! 
:sniper: So it is time to rack 'em up!!!!


----------



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

I have hunted everyday except weds. and still cant put a real hurt on em even with hardcores, its just too hot down here. Did scrap a Laurel Band on tues. though....Jones...heard you and Blake put a hurt on the bands!


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Another awesome night out!!!!!!!!!!!!

My buddy and I set up at 4:30 hoping to see birds by 5:30 but no dice! Too warm and sunny. Then at about 7:00 15 came in, shot badly, buddy got one then I laid in on the call and pulled them back for another crack, again shot badly, I got one. Then more groups came flying in and glid in to 25 yds and we picked off another four. After running out and picking them up we noticed another huge flock coming in so it was quickly back to the blind and call 'em in! they came in locked and it looked like they were going to land on us so we let them have it and I shot my last two and my buddy could only manage one. All together though we had to have had 200 plus birds come in! It was truely incredible! Let's see what we can do in the morning!


----------

